# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  abbys

## Iñigo

Qué opinais de esta penetración de moneda y botella?Parece interesante que se trate de una moneda prestada.Pero por lo que conozco la botella debe ser de plástico y debe estar preparada.Se que es de los creadores de dreamweaver y a mi este juego me parece muy bueno.Q podeis decir los que conoceis el secreto?

----------


## bender the offender

Donde se puede ver?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola:

El secreto como es lógico no lo podemos descubrir, decirte que el efecto es muy fuerte, y como en estos casos todo lo creible que el espectador quiera pensar, es lógico que piense que existe algún trucaje, pero lo bueno de este efecto es que no existe ninguno, se puede llevar la moneda y la botella a su casa para que busque cuanto quiera, al final no encontrará nada porque no existe. Es un efecto con muy poquitos puntos flojos, logicamente que no se puede hacer improntu por una pequeña preparación, pero que no es percibida en absoluto y el resultado es la inclusión de una moneda en la botella que parece improntu. 

El método de introducción de la moneda es bastante rudimentario pero ingenioso, la verdad es que la idea es perfecta. Muy combinable con otros efectos de moneda en la botella, como os relato a continuación: 

El otro día en una reunión con familiares, tengo un par de cuñados que sin estar muy metidos en la aficción mágica, si son dados a comprar juegos fáciles en grandes superficies y stands comerciales de magia, gracias a ellos me interesé en este mundo, pero la verdad es que solo les interesa la magia por "el como" se realizan los juegos, es una pena pero es así. Yo, como sabía que haríamos algo de magia, siempre lo hacemos, llevé preparados algunos efectos, entre ellos el Abyss, me lo pusieron en bandeja de plata. Siempre llevo conmigo efectos de monedas trucadas, es una buena salida para realizar efectos improntu cuando te lo solicitan, así que saqué mi moneda doblada, para realizar el efecto de moneda en la botella tradicional, desconociendo que ellos habían comprado este efecto hacia solo unos días.... claro!!!, el juego perdió toda la gracia y yo toda la credibilidad mágica  :shock: , cuando me presentaron su moneda y descubrieron el efecto, incluso delante de los demás espectadores, algunos de los cuales desconocían esta versión tradicional. Yo salí al paso diciendo que este es el efecto que explican a la gente como ellos, que solamente están interesados en conocer los secretos de un juego... pero.... que la verdadera mágia no se vende es stands ni en grandes superficies, sino dentro de trastiendas... en las tiendas de magia... la verdad es que la atmosfera y el ambiente cambió por completo. Por ejemplo esto.... dije... alcancé mi botella de 1 litro de refresco, vacié el contenido que quedaba, más o menos media botella, y volví a cerrar la botella con el tapón de rosca. Les pedí una moneda de 2 euros, y sin abrir la botella golpeé el culo de la botella con la moneda... solamente por ver sus caras cuando vieron la moneda en el interior de la botella ya mereció la pena todo el mal rato que pasé antes. Por supuesto abrí la botella, y le di la vuelta para que vieran que la moneda no salía por la boca. Lógicamente no dieron crédito a lo que veían y tenían, ya que la botella con la moneda se quedó allí. Y es que amigos.... la magia no se vende en stands ni en grandes almacenes.... 

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## ARENA

Pueden poner referencias de donde se vende este truco o si es un DVD ? y donde se puede ver.


Gracias

----------


## Iñigo

Yo lo he visto en ellusionist por unos 14$(Hay un vídeo).Creo que no es un dvd.A lo mejor marco antonio puede aclarar que es lo que venden y donde lo ha comprado el.Yo estoy interesado pero no se donde puedo comprarlo.A lo mejor mariano lo puede conseguir...

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver, es todo....

Realmente lo que pagas en este artículo es la idea, aunque viene en el paquete unos elementos que son necesarios para la preparación, pero que también se encuentran facilmente. Como os digo lo que se paga es la idea, y esta es buenísima. Viene con un folleto a color con muy buenas explicaciones y fotografías. Yo por lo menos creo que el precio está realmente bien.

Un abrazo

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Este artículo ya está a la venta con las instrucciones en castellano en TiendaMagia  :Smile1: 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id=1301

Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Perdon no habia visto que Marco Antonio ya habia contestado mi pregunta de que si es un Gimick o Un DVD con la idea. Gracias

----------


## ARENA

> Perdon no habia visto que Marco Antonio ya habia contestado mi pregunta de que si es un Gimick o Un DVD con la idea. Gracias


Marco Antonio: Se entendio tu explicación , lo que pasa es que esto fue una respuesta editada donde preguntaba exactamente lo que tu ya habias contestado y no me habia dado cuenta.

Ahora esta claro es la idea de un truco que incluye el material que necesitas mas o menos como Dreamweaver no? que Incluye los imperdibles pero lo que pagas es la idea.

----------


## PacoPedro

Marco Antonio, he visto el video de este truco y me parece muy pero que muy bueno, (y a parte ya del debate que se somenzó) he leido por ahí que es 100% examinable por el público tanto la botella como la moneda, no? pero bueno, como decía la frase célebre, "lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y encima es imposible", quiero decir, que hay truco como bien dices tienes que hacer una pequeña preparación, y yo me pregunto despues de ver el video, si es del todo cierto que puedes dejar la botella y no lo detectan, porque yo tengo unos familiares muy "cabroncetes" jejeje, y no me gustaría que kitasen la pegatina de cocacola y fuesen indagando con el dedito, ya te digo que no se el truco, pero despues de ver el video es la única solución que se me ocurre y más diciendo que les dejas la botella con la moneda para que luego la saken ellos como puedan, jejeje... así que es fiable o no? Saludos.



Pacopedro

----------


## Azran

A mi no me importa usar objetos trucados siempre que sean examinables y esten dentro de su correspondiente rutina, comparto opinion con lo que se dice arriba, los juegos que ya vienen preparados se hacen una vez y listo pero el efecto que causan es muy potente.
En mi caso tengo el efecto de la moneda mordida, podria cojer y presentar el juego sacando la moneda, mordiendola y metiendomela en el bolsillo (eso lo puede hacer cualquiera), pero lo bonito es pedir una moneda al publico, darla que la examinen morderla y luego volversela a dar al publico. 
Hay juegos que de por sí impactan pero impactan mas si le *das tu toque personal.*   :Wink:

----------


## PacoPedro

No quería entrar en este debate porque soy novatillo, pero tengo que reconocer que algo de maestría hay que tener a la hora de usar estos "articulos trucados", estoy de acuerdo con Azran que la gracia de hacerles el truco de la moneda mordida o la que sea está en que lo haces con su "propia moneda", a la que despues se la devuelves con esa mirada de: ahora vas y lo cascas! jejeje, por ejemplo yo tengo que currarme mi pelicula con mi FP porque entre que ya bastante gente sabe de su existencia y que la primera vez que lo hice me cazó un amigo y desde entonces me lo he currado mucho más para que no me volviera a pasar...

----------


## r0ssen

Como estamos en un foro para opinar libremente, doy la mia. (No obstante debatir es una forma de cuestionar la realidad y de eso siempre se aprende). 
   No estoy de acuerdo para nada con todo lo que cuestionais. Adquirí ese juego hace tiempo y "NO SE PUEDE DAR LA BOTELLA A EXAMINAR ANTES DE REALIZARLO". ¿Quién dice que si?. 

   Considero muchísimo mejor la versión clásica (Moneda a través de la botella) o incluso la versión que publica Criss Angel (Moneda a través del bote de refresco); en la que SI SE PUEDE DAR LA BOTELLA O EL BOTE DE REFRESCO A EXAMINAR ANTES DE REALIZAR EL EFECTO.

   No quito merito a esta versión ya que es una idea original y visto desde otro punto de vista "no está tal mal". 

 Cuando adquirí el juego (impresionado por las condiciones imposibles de prenetración en la botella más toda la parafernalia que se anuncia) y comence a leer el efecto, al ver las fotos, (sólamente mirando las fotografias) "ME CAYÓ EL ALMA A LOS PIES". 

  Coincido plenamente con bender the offender. Discrepo con Marco Antonio cuando habla de la presentación en magia y de la posibilidad de que seas un dios para un profano realizando "la carta en la punta de la lengua" - por ejemplo - . No considero que exista ningún tipo de atmosfera mágica - (siendo este un concepto ascaniano sacado fuera de contexto-) . Cuando algo se saca fuera de su contexto... ¿eso es arte?. Si consideramos que todo es arte, pues vale, pero mi idea del arte y concretamente del arte o lenguaje mágico va un poco más allá. ¿Cual es el atisbo, la pista falsa, la naturalidad o la misdirection? ¿Existe un conflicto? ¿Hay algún tipo de construcción logica?. No creo que exista ninguno de estos conceptos en este juego y, sobre todo, algo más básico, no creo que exista ATMOSFERA MÁGIA como tal en este juego, ya que la botella no se puede dar a examinar antes del mismo.

   Tuve el privilegio de asistir hace un mes a una gala y posterior conferencia de René Lavand ... ¿Cual crees que era su opinión respecto al "Sueño del avaro" de Jeff Macbride? (También actuó en esa gala el día después - os hablo del festival de magia que tuvo lugar en león estas pasadas navidades -).; CON ESTAS PALABRAS LO DIJO: "BOLUDO".Tenia razón ¿COMO SE PUEDE ESTAR ASÍ MEDIA HORA? SACANDO Y SACANDO MONEDAS DURANTE MEDIA HORA.. CON MÚSICA Y SIN NADA MÁS. Con cinco minutos le llegaba.

 Considero que se trata de un efecto comercial (esto es... facil, rápido, y muy comprensible para los espectadores). Como se suele decir, para gustos colores. Sigo siendo de los que opinan que la presentación y la construcción en la magia lo es todo. ¿Podría construirse una rutina con este juego? ¿Podria construirse una buena charla y una justificación con este juego? Posiblemente si. Aunque el fleco que me queda es (lo repito por tercera vez) no poder dar la botella antes o que fuese otro tipo de botella. Puede estar bien para profanos que no han visto nunca este tipo de efectos o para engañar a magos o para gente conocedora de la versión clásica. Pero a mi personalmente no me acaba de convencer.

----------


## PacoPedro

bueno, lo mismo me equivoco, pero como la botella ya contenía líquido pues no hace falta darla a examinar, parece un truco que sale de la espontaneidad, vacias la botella en tu vaso y en esa misma botella que acabas de vaciar introduces una moneda y chas! todos se quedan con cara de seta! eso mola, pero mi cuestión era que si luego cuando te piras y les dejas todo el marron y con la cara de circustancia, no se pondran a examinar la botellita y toma chasko!!! que tengo una familia que enseguida te kitan la pegatina de la botella y te la lían (si es que van por ahí los tiros), pero en conclusión no se puede examinar al 100% no :Confused: 



Pacopedro

----------


## pacotaco

ya no lo veo en tiendamagia.....se sabe si se han quedado sin stock o si se va a reponer??

----------


## magoivan

visteis k en www.tiendamagia.com an kitado Aybss. yo me lo keria  comprar pero va a ser k no ya.  :117: DDDD

----------


## pacotaco

he encontrado uno que se llama "coin thru bottle" y parece que lo esplica un chico que parece ser peter eggink o por lo menos se le parece mucho....

vamos que juraria que es lo mismo que el abbys......

alguin lo puede confirmar tambien?

----------


## ARENA

Te refieres a este ?



No se si este es Peter Eggink pero seguro que no es el mismo DVD que Abyss porque este de " Coin throw bottle" es impromptu y el de Abyss es con un Gimmick.

Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

No se si llego tarde...., pero contestaré a R0ssen:

Intentaré ser lo más ordenado posible con mis ideas. 

Tienes razón cuando dices que la botella no puede ser examinada antes, pero vuelvo a comentar.... eso depende. Siempre estamos hablando de dar a examinar los objetos que usamos. Tanto Juan Tamaríz, Darwin Ortíz, incluso Slydini tienen clara una cosa... Lo que hay que eliminar es la idea de falsedad, y eso se puede hacer de muchas formas, entre ellas dar a examinar los objetos que utilizamos, pero existen otras muchas.... como por ejemplo el cambio del objeto, las firmas en cartas o en monedas, etc... Con esto quiero decir que la botella no es examinable 100% , pero si tu llevas la botella llena de líquido, vacias la botella ante los espectadores... para colmo pides la moneda prestada, si quieres le haces una marca, magicamente la introduces en la botella.... y la moneda prestada "desaparece"... mientras dentro de la botella aparece una moneda marcada e imposible de sacar de la botella.... Crees que es necesario dar a examinar la botella antes :Confused:  yo creo que no.  En el incauto tramposo.... ¿alguien duda que Pepe tenga en la mano 8 figuras negras?, como nadie lo duda... no es necesario dar a examinar las cartas. 

En cuanto a la atmosfera mágica tienes toda la razón, por eso al principio del hilo comenté que no es comparable una actuación de salón con los efectos rápidos y comerciales en bares, pubs o Street magic. Yo por ejemplo no veo ninguna atmosfera mágica en los videos de Criss, Blaine y en algunos de Greg Wilson. Pero eso no quiere decir que los juegos que realizan no impacten. La prueba la tienes en las audiencias. 

Por eso, y para terminar, creo que no hay que mezclar conceptos, ni sacarlos de contesto como comentabas. Estoy de acuerdo con todo, menos que para que un efecto sea bueno hay que crear atmósfera mágica... por supuesto que un efecto bueno y encima con atmósfera es mejor que mejor.

P.D. Yo también he visto a Lavand en directo, y he leído muchísimo sobre él, y si conoces las técnicas, por lo menos de sus juegos más conocidos, verás que la verdadera dificultad de estos juegos es hacerlos creibles mediante la palabra, ya que técnicamente, aunque ejecutados perfectamente, tampoco son "ascanianos" que digamos. La mayoría de ellos se solventan con 2 o 3 técnicas. Lógicamente hay que ser Lavand para que esos juegos tengan la fuerza que tienen. Que conste que Jeff no es fruto de mi devoción, pero no se le puede quitar mérito al ávaro que realiza. 

Abrazos

----------


## magoivan

no se si el verdadero truco es así, 
pero por ahorrar y ademas como ya no esta en tiendamagia, e decidio azer mi propio juego de la moneda en la botella. creo que el truco no se le parece pero es efectivo.

----------


## magoivan

perdonen no habia visto el truco abyss en tiendamagia. si que esta.

----------


## CRASH

Hace tiempo que tengo ese efecto y queria preguntaros a ver si me aclarais una cosa.

Si entregas la botella de regalo.. pierdes parte del gimmick (para no desvelar nada).

Pero entonces pides una moneda prestada y despues te la llevas con la botella?

A ver si alguien me puede aclarar este punto

Agur

----------


## powerchisper

Estoy a punto de pillarme el Abyss y me gustaria tambien saber un par de cosillas:

Lo que sea que haya que hacerle a la botella... ¿ se puede hacer en cualquier sitio o hay que llevar la botella preparada de casa ?

Una vez acabado el efecto... ¿ la botella es 100% examinable ? ¿ o es posible que se descubra algo que haga sospechar ??

¿ es necesario el empalme y la descarga o es la misma moneda la que se ve fuera y dentro ??

Gracias

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola de nuevo después de tanto tiempo ;o)

Contestando a las dos últimas preguntas. 

CRASH, se supone que esa parte del gimmick que dices que se pierde.... hay que tener algún recurso para recuperarla... Cuando se entrega se da solamente la botella con la moneda.

En cuanto a power chisper... Es necesaria la preparación de la botella, no es una preparación demasiado dificil pero si hay que hacerla cuidadosamente si quieres que no queden marcas que puedan hacer sospechar que la botella ha sido manipulada. 

Si es necesario el empalme y/o descarga. Pero no te preocupes... todo el mundo estará mirando la moneda dentro de la botella y hay un montón de oportunidades para hacerlo. Lo que no hay que hacer es precipitarse, todo con calma.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## jordijudith

la verdad es k yo tengo este producto, y el efecto puede ser alucinante, pero todavia no lo he cogido el movimiento para que me salga natural, supongo que alomejor soy yo el torpe pero para mi es un pelin complicado, sobretodo cuando das la botella a examinar que tienes que dar una serie de pasos un poco complicados. y dos inconvenientes mas la moneda con el tiempo se queda como vieja del contacto repetido con la bebida de la botella, y se nota bastante, y segundo que veo que el"artilugio" que aguanta la moneda un tanto flojo (los que tengan el articulo saben de que hablo) y te puede jugar malas pasadas, para mi me ha decepcionado un poco

----------


## Iñigo

estoy contigo jordijudit.A mi también me ha decepcionado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

No se, pero no acabo de entenderte bien.

1.- Es lógico que la moneda se deteriore con el líquido, pero es que... ¿usas siempre la misma botella y la misma moneda?... Se supone que el efecto más importante de este juego, no es que la moneda entre en la botella, que por supuesto lo és, sino que una vez que haces el efecto le devuelvas a la persona que te la dejó... su moneda en la botella. Así que la próxima vez que quieras realizarlo tendrás que crear otra botella.

2.- Puedes crearte varias botellas y tenerlas preparadas para cuando las necesites. 

3.- El movimiento de extracción del gimmick hay que trabajarlo, lo importante es tener la parte exterior del gimmick bien sujeta al pulgar por ejemplo con bluetack o un esparadrapo color carne. de esta forma y debido a las características de la segunda parte del gimmick podrás recuperarla con toda facilidad con un movimiento de la mano. por ejemplo mientras sujetas la botella en vertical agitandola para que vean que la moneda está en el interior.

4.- lo de la flojera del gimmick, es cuestión de gustos, hay que pensar que es mejor que las dos partes del gimmick se sujeten entre ellas, porque sino lo que sucedería es que lo que se quedaría junto sería el gimmick interior y la moneda, cosa que si sería bastante peligrosa, y mucho más dificil de recuperar.

Un saludo

----------

